# Chewing on Wires?!?!



## audie32 (May 8, 2010)

We have a 3 month old female shepherd. She recently found the power cord running to the A/C and chewed it in half. We had it fixed but again today she chewed through it again; she also seems to like the phone wires on the side of the house. She doesnt chew on anything else but the wires. Is there any reason she is drawn to those, and what can I do to stop it. We all love her, but repairing the A/C every week is not an option.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Out of sight out of mind. 
I make sure everything is out of reach. I put a gate infront of my desk so she couldn't get the pc wires, everything for my fish tank is behind a table, I used duct tape for the fridge cord and taped it so it wasn't dangling. If it can be chewed, expect it to be chewed.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You either need to fence it off or run the cord through some PVC piping to protect it. You should be watching her better in the house so she doesn't get to the A/C cord; it could kill her.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

She chewed through the A/C power cord and she's still running around ... need to name that dog " Lucky " ! Buy her some rawhide chews !


----------



## audie32 (May 8, 2010)

Actually they are the outside wires. They were taped off and hiden, but she is still small enough to crawl under the bench and reach the wires.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

She needs to be supervised when she is outside.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

You should consider isolating that area of the yard or have an electrician rewire your A/C unit wiring in conduit. That really needs to be done anyway !
She is probably teething and needs something to occupy her need to chew.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Why is a 3 month old puppy alone long enough to find and chew through wires? 

Supervise at all times and your problem is solved and your puppy will live to see it's first birthday.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

supervise, supervise, supervise,,I've known of a couple of dogs who chewed wires, got electrocuted and died(


----------



## audie32 (May 8, 2010)

I will not apologize for leaving my puppy outside. I work 2nd shift and cannot watch her all the time. I could keep her caged inside, but would rather let her play in the fanced yard, than locking her in a crate while I sleep. She has plenty of toys and bones to chew, but for some reason she likes those wire. I realize I need to do something with the wires, but I was looking for help, not criticizm. Maybe I'll just hire a babysitter to follow my puppy around 24/7. For those of you who helped, thanks. For the others, I will think twice before I ask for help here again.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No one criticized. Everyone offered help. The majority of us here do not believe in leaving dogs outside, loose in a yard, unsupervised and especially a 3 month old baby at that. German Shepherds are pack animals and like to be with their family. She'd be just as happy in a crate, in your room while you sleep as she is outside (assuming she gets the proper exercise and socialization when you do spend time with her).

There was a member here not too long ago that had their puppy stolen from his yard while he was awake, in the house and taking a shower. 

Your puppy is chewing through very dangerous wires. If you feel you need to keep her outside then she needs a secure kennel or you need to better secure the wires so she cannot hurt herself.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

People are just trying to help. Would you leave a 3 month old baby alone in a room to roam while you're not there to supervise? No, you'd keep it in a crib just like you'd keep a puppy in it's crate. It's the same idea. 

Really, if trained properly, dogs learn to love their crate. It's not cruel at all. I have a two year old who is always in her crate when she isn't supervised and she loves it in there. 

The second i stand up and start doing my routine before i leave, she bolts to her crate, happily looking for a treat. The same goes when i'm just laying around the house doing nothing, most of the time she'll just go straight to her crate just to lay down. It's like their own personal cave.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Exactly what other advise did you expect? You have a PUPPY chewing wires outside instead of crating the pup. Chances are the pup is bored and frustrated it's not in house with you "caged" so it is going to get into trouble. If sound advise isn't what you are after then you are right don't ask questions.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

supervision and puppy proofing


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

audie32 said:


> I will not apologize for leaving my puppy outside. I work 2nd shift and cannot watch her all the time. I could keep her caged inside, but would rather let her play in the fanced yard, than locking her in a crate while I sleep. She has plenty of toys and bones to chew, but for some reason she likes those wire. I realize I need to do something with the wires, but I was looking for help, not criticizm. Maybe I'll just hire a babysitter to follow my puppy around 24/7. For those of you who helped, thanks. For the others, I will think twice before I ask for help here again.


You got help, but apparently you didn't like what you heard. If what you were looking for was a way to keep her from chewing wires that are within her reach when she's not being supervised, then here it is: There isn't one. 

A 3 month old puppy should not have the run of the yard when you're gone, period. Of course you have to work, most of the rest of us do too, but we find ways to keep our puppies and our possessions safe during those times that we can't be there. 

She's costing you money by chewing your A/C wires and her safety, maybe even her life, is at risk too. You can either crate her in the house, or build a secure kennel in your yard, or your garage, or your basement, where she won't have access to cords and wires. 

It's one thing to teach your puppy not to chew power cords when you're right there (and THAT'S not easy either!!!), but when you're not? Impossible. Sorry, but that's the way it is.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I know some posts are quite "passionate"...you just have to weed out what is useful and what is not useful in your individual situation. The owners and their dogs are all different...and one approach will never apply to everyone. I like the variety of responses and put on my thick skin when they get a brash (as we all know they can). Bella was a cord chewer-so we baby proofed until she out-grew it. For millions of dogs in this country, being outside during the day is just fine!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think anyone was 'critical' either, you asked, we answered. 

Like the above posters said, a 3month old puppy is like a 3 month old kid, they will get into EVERYTHING, your puppy has no idea that gnawing on wires is not healthy for your wires or herself. 

sorry your offended by some answers but it is what it is


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're not paying attention to your
dog. 

if you were watching your dog
or if your dog was crated she couldn't
get to the wires could she, duh?

:headbang::headbang: :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------

